# I started with my 8, the Meizor Skinhead Custom Shop 8



## skinhead (Feb 17, 2007)

Hey guys!

Thanks for the info that you post here, now i'm making my guitar.

I don't have pics, because my cam it's fucked up, but tomorrow a friend brings him and we take some photos.

I used this things (but i have to buy the hardware):

*-Neck:* trhu 5 pieces, Argentinian woods, Marmelero/Cancharana/M/C/M

*Cancharana*






*Marmelero (sanded, in the pic it's without varnish)*




*And some people use it for the floor*





*-Wings:* Mahogany Sapele





*-Fretboard:* Ebony (oh, you know it, but here it's a pic  the real tree)





*-Top:* I was thinking about Quilted maple or spalted maple, but here we have some amazing woods apart the know maple:

*Imbuya*





*Thuya*





But i still love quilted maple, maple art i hate you! 
http://www.mapleart.ca/stairs.htm

*-Frets* Jumbo

*-Pup* The unique and the only one that i can bu here, because the "Adolfo De Castro" Custom 8 string pickup was 160 dollars, and EMG it's 100. And i need 2.





*-Bridge* I buy the 8 tinny shits, and then i go to a friend, that he does things on metal, aluminiun, stainless steel, etc. And we do the bridge.
It's going to be something like the hipshot one





*-Tuners* Akkord 4+4 set, blindada (?)





Hardware = Black 

I was thinking on some nice knobs, like Schecter Avenger ones, or maybe black skulls or the normal metal knobs (like rectifier one), the old stereos knobs.












This one it's amazing!




I love them!





About the design... you know, i'm a bored guy with the models  I like the RG model and other extreme shapes, but i always preffer the RG, i don't need attention live, i just have too much, because i play nude... no, not really... Gross iou! 

Here it's what i was thinking:

A RG body, but with a nice top





I was thinking on these 2 colors.

Paul Allender's Purple:





Or Connor Brown's green:





With a nice Binding, mother pearl or abalone. The thing that the guy in the shop had in stock.
Puer sex!





Inlays, i didn't decided nothing, i was thinking on roman numbers with the same material color as the guitar finish.

Here an example:





Headstock:

I had 2 designs in my mind, the Conklin head and Richard Fay's one.

Richar Fay:




Conklin:





And that's all for the moment.

Tomorrow or monday i'm going to take some pics, cause i don't want the :worthless: Emoticon 

PS: Mike Sherman this is an insult for your work, but it0s my first guitar.


----------



## Blexican (Feb 17, 2007)

Good stuff, Frank! This looks like it's gonna be amazing. Can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## skinhead (Feb 17, 2007)

TheBlexican3 said:


> Good stuff, Frank! This looks like it's gonna be amazing. Can't wait to see the finished product!



Yeah man, i want it now hehehe

Thanks for the support!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 17, 2007)

Whoa, lol, sounds sick! That "imbuya" looks pretty cool.


----------



## playstopause (Feb 17, 2007)

Imbuya + Thuya looks really great.
Man, that Connor Brown's green guitar is freaking something


----------



## OzzyC (Feb 17, 2007)

I'm going to need some information when you get this thing!

Address, times you'll be out, and the closest airport please 

[action=OzzyC] goes to buy plane ticket[/action]


----------



## skinhead (Feb 17, 2007)

Man you are invited to play it and to drink beer and some "mates", but not steal it 

But maybe if i'm under some depressor drug


----------



## dpm (Feb 18, 2007)

Good luck Frank! Looks like you have some nice woods available to you. Make sure what you use is properly dried, particularly the neck woods


----------



## Nik (Feb 18, 2007)

So are you making this guitar yourself?

Good luck dude, slick list of of materials you got there


----------



## skinhead (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks dan for the advice. Yeah, the woods are really dry, and here it's summer, so the hot dry them faster, and here it's a normal humidity all day.

If i use spalted maple, i have to give it a thick clear coat, no? because in some parts it's hard, but in some parts it's like flour.

Yes Nik, i'm going to do it myself. Thanks.


----------



## nikt (Feb 18, 2007)

This thing will be for sure something new. Thuya is a great looking wood

check this guys work,and maybe the wood section will help You a bit:
http://www.nathansheppardguitars.com/

visit Material --> wood --> exotic


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS (Feb 18, 2007)

> Thanks dan for the advice. Yeah, the woods are really dry, and here it's summer, so the hot dry them faster, and here it's a normal humidity all day.



Umm man Just a heads up the Wood need to be Kiln dryed or something like that, and if its just aired dryed It takes YEARS for that to work

Where are you geting to wood from


----------



## msherman (Feb 18, 2007)

"PS: Mike Sherman this is an insult for your work, but it0s my first guitar."


I don`t know why you would say this, but I guess that was meant as a compliment. I am a supporter of anyone trying to make a guitar- weather it`s their first or last. I look at Guitar making as an art form, not a competition.
There are far better guitar makers out there than me.

If I can help you in any way, please feel free to contact me.
Good luck with your first build 
I`m sure there will be many more to follow 

Mike


----------



## skinhead (Feb 18, 2007)

Matt, i bought the woods on a big shop, they have dry woods, the have some serious machines there.

Oh, thanks Mike. I'm going to contact you if i have some question. 

BTW i see it like a competition... no 

Mike, i have a good question. Where i can have the frets calculator. But the one that it's ready to put in the guitar, that you print it, "glue" it on the FB and you can put the frets perfectly.


----------



## msherman (Feb 18, 2007)

skinhead said:


> Matt, i bought the woods on a big shop, they have dry woods, the have some serious machines there.
> 
> Oh, thanks Mike. I'm going to contact you if i have some question.
> 
> ...



Fretfind.com has the calculator in PDF format that you can print out once you enter your perameters.
use "parallel front end" for standard fret F/B`s, and "non-parallel front end" for fanned fret F/B`s
Make sure your printer is calibrated and set at 100% before printing it out.

Mike


----------



## Crucified (Feb 18, 2007)

green, conklin style headstock!


----------



## skinhead (Feb 18, 2007)

^ That's an awsome idea.


----------



## Hexer (Feb 18, 2007)

do it! do it! send it to me!  ah, no, just do it and have fun!


----------



## jtm45 (Feb 18, 2007)

Thuya is a nice looking wood but it's only really any good for using as a veneer or in thin facings.
It's a burl and the pretty bits you see for sale are ususally the root of the tree so there's no actual straight grain in it and it probably would be unstable to use structurally.

Nice sounding guitar though man! 
Maple is a good reliable wood and with a nice stain looks as good as anything really.
Wenge and Bubinga are good dark woods for neck fillets too and purpleheart is an excellent tone wood for neck fillets and it looks great too.


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 18, 2007)

msherman said:


> "PS: Mike Sherman this is an insult for your work, but it0s my first guitar."
> 
> 
> I don`t know why you would say this, but I guess that was meant as a compliment. I am a supporter of anyone trying to make a guitar- weather it`s their first or last. I look at Guitar making as an art form, not a competition.
> ...



i think he meant 'its _not_ an insult'... i cant imagine why he would be insulting you..


----------



## skinhead (Feb 18, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> i think he meant 'its _not_ an insult'... i cant imagine why he would be insulting you..



I wanted to say that maybe this guitar it's a crap compared to MS works, but i'm going to do what i can.

JTM45, the Thuya it's going to be for a thin top, 3 or 5mm.

Hexer if i want to sell it, you are going to be first in mi list


----------



## Hexer (Feb 18, 2007)

skinhead said:


> I wanted to say that maybe this guitar it's a crap compared to MS works, but i'm going to do what i can.
> 
> JTM45, the Thuya it's going to be for a thin top, 3 or 5mm.
> 
> Hexer if i want to sell it, you are going to be first in mi list



if you want to sell it, would that mean that it didnt work out?


----------



## skinhead (Feb 18, 2007)

^ No, that maybe i want to buy some other things, like rack effect... made by rackman.

PS: i have the pics, i'm downloading to the pc in 5 minutes i post them.


----------



## msherman (Feb 18, 2007)

skinhead said:


> I wanted to say that maybe this guitar it's a crap compared to MS works, but i'm going to do what i can.



Frank, just take your time and read the grain of the woods you select, and it will turn out great, I`m sure


----------



## skinhead (Feb 18, 2007)

Yeah, i read about the grain. I think that's going to be great too.

BTW Mike, do you recommend spalted maple, or it's very fragile?


----------



## msherman (Feb 18, 2007)

skinhead said:


> Yeah, i read about the grain. I think that's going to be great too.
> 
> BTW Mike, do you recommend spalted maple, or it's very fragile?



Spalted maple is not a very good tonewood, but is pretty to look at.
It is difficult to sand as the fungus areas are very punky and soft.
The trick is to wick CA (superglue) into the grain in these areas as it makes it easier to sand. You will most likely have to wick the areas with CA several times as it will drink the CA up, so build it up with several coats. let it dry for at least 48 hours, then your good to go.

Mike


----------



## skinhead (Feb 18, 2007)

So here are the pics that i have of the neck:

With 3 clamps, i don't know why i didn't put more.










The design:





This headstock it's nice, the LGM. but i think that i'm going to put the conklin headstock




The knobs





This was my first project, a strat style, with a DS Pickups impact distortion, akkord tuners, plywood, and a strat neck:




The gap on the bridge it's because the guy routed with another bridge.




I'm going to put some diamond plate there.





Frank Brujo playing the Frank F# Model, serial number 666




Oh, and here Frank Lecter!




And here Frank on the Russian Army






If you say something about my stupid pics, i'm going to kill you. And the notice on the net it's going to be "7 string killed by another crazy 7 string killer, when he was doindg his guitar" 





This 7's are freaking sexies!





How do i say this in english?





OK, that were some random stupid pics


----------



## Naren (Feb 18, 2007)

Hey, Frank. That's a pretty cool six-string you built. That eight should turn out pretty cool. Good luck.


----------



## skinhead (Feb 18, 2007)

^Thanks Eric!


----------



## dpm (Feb 19, 2007)

+rep for diccionario ingles!

it's easy to forget how much effort you must go to to post here in english, Frank!

Once again, good luck with the 8. I honestly recommend you avoid the crazy woods with heavy figure, spalt, etc., for the time being and use more stable, straight grained, and predictable pieces until you get a feel for things.


----------



## Apophis (Feb 19, 2007)

It's going to be great guitar


----------



## AVH (Feb 19, 2007)

Frank, I love your pics, those were funny as hell. And good luck on your axe, that's some interesting wood your working with there.


----------



## Chris (Feb 19, 2007)

Frank. 

Good luck dude, can't wait to see how it comes out.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Feb 19, 2007)

+1. Those got a chuckle out of me. Nice stuff, dude.


----------



## Shawn (Feb 19, 2007)

Nice pics, Frank. Nice job on the 6er, that looks pretty cool. This 8-string is going to look really nice. 

Keep us posted!


----------



## Hexer (Feb 19, 2007)

I WILL say something about your stupid pics:
I LOVE THEM!!!  

are you gonna kill me now?


----------



## Ciprian (Feb 19, 2007)

Good luck with your project, Frank! I'm sure it's gonna be great! Cool pics, by the way.


----------



## skinhead (Feb 19, 2007)

hohohoh, so the pics where acepted 

In some minutes i'm going to buy an electric sanding machine. And i'm going to sand perfect all the woods, then i will put some more pics.


----------



## msherman (Mar 3, 2007)

How`s the progress going over there Frank?


----------



## SnowfaLL (Mar 5, 2007)

Sounds cool.. Hope it works for you, as I hope my guitar im going to build works lol


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 5, 2007)

hahaha he's learned the ss.org ways


----------



## JPMDan (Mar 7, 2007)

Borat San, you make your General proud with your funny pics. Can't wait to see your 8 when it's finished.


----------



## skinhead (Mar 7, 2007)

msherman said:


> How`s the progress going over there Frank?



Mike, it's going fine. But i had some problems with time, school and other shit. But now i'm ok. Yesterday i bought the Rosewood FB (yeah i know, they didn't have Ebony in stock), abalone binding, 2 truss rods, and frets, Jumbo FTW!



NickCormier said:


> Sounds cool.. Hope it works for you, as I hope my guitar im going to build works lol



 Thanks! I think it's going to wotk mine and yours 



D-EJ915 said:


> hahaha he's learned the ss.org ways



Yeah! 



JPMDan said:


> Borat San, you make your General proud with your funny pics. Can't wait to see your 8 when it's finished.



Thanks my general, soon you are going to have more of that stuff.


----------



## Ancestor (Mar 10, 2007)

Nice one, man.


----------



## skinhead (Mar 10, 2007)

Ancestor said:


> Nice one, man.



Thanks, dude! I have to take some more pics, but my cam it's busted.


----------



## playstopause (Mar 10, 2007)

skinhead said:


>




You're killin' me dude!


----------



## skinhead (Mar 14, 2007)

playstopause said:


> You're killin' me dude!



 People of the forum said me the same thing that you hehehe.


----------



## Mark. A (Mar 14, 2007)

Hahaha dude, this is the best thread ever. Can't wait to see the final product (Nevermore reference ).

Good work!


----------



## Loomer (Mar 14, 2007)

This may well turn out to be freakin' awesome...


----------



## Skeksis (Mar 14, 2007)

Those are some fucking thick strings you got on your 6er.

Good luck with the build!


----------



## Drew (Mar 14, 2007)

Great pics!



dpm said:


> +rep for diccionario ingles!
> 
> it's easy to forget how much effort you must go to to post here in english, Frank!



Though, it helps to put it in perspective just how much better your english has gotten since you joined, frank.  When you first signed up, I could barely understand your posts. Now, your wording is a little strange here and there, but it's a LOT better. Well done!


----------



## skinhead (Mar 15, 2007)

That's true, Drew. I remember my first posts here, those were very confusing and annoying, because i want to say something and i didn't know how the fuck to put it 

Thanks for the rep guys, i have to buy the hogany, but first, save some money.


----------



## skinhead (Jun 4, 2007)

I started today with the wings, they are from cancharana.

I bought the maple top and i'm going to glue it this week.

When i get a cam i post some pics.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 4, 2007)

Sounds awesome man \m/


----------



## skinhead (Jun 4, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> Sounds awesome man \m/



Yes, sounds awesome, but it's a pain in the ass to work this wood, it's really hard hehehe.


----------



## petrucci_dude (Jun 13, 2007)

Looking forward to seeing the finished product, mate. 

Good luck!


----------



## skinhead (Jun 14, 2007)

petrucci_dude said:


> Looking forward to seeing the finished product, mate.
> 
> Good luck!



Thanks.

I have some news, i'm not puting the maple top, i'm going to leave the cancharana, it's so sweet.

And BTW it's going to be satin finish, maybe some dark purple satin finish


----------



## Blexican (Jun 14, 2007)

Sweet! I was wondering what the progress was on your 8, Meizor!


----------



## Shawn (Jun 14, 2007)

Nice, good to hear some progress on it, Frank.  Can't wait to see some pics!


----------



## skinhead (Jun 18, 2007)

I don't have a cam yet  But i'm glueing the tops. One it's glued, now i'm going to glue the other one.

Wish some strange angel lands on my house and gave me a cam


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Jul 4, 2007)

fucking cool woods you're working with!

good luck, sir.


----------



## skinhead (Jul 4, 2007)

Thanks man!

I'm working on the Death Kelly, but tomorrow i will work in the 8.


----------



## skinhead (Dec 22, 2007)

Some pics of the neckthru












Nice grain






I have a lot of work to do.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Dec 22, 2007)

that grain is awesome.


----------



## canuck brian (Dec 22, 2007)

Question - are the boards lined up so the grain emulates a quartersawn board? The board on the far right looks like it would do the opposite.

BUT - that being said, that's some nice clean work - no gaps, nice wood choice.


----------



## skinhead (Dec 23, 2007)

canuck brian said:


> Question - are the boards lined up so the grain emulates a quartersawn board? The board on the far right looks like it would do the opposite.



No, they arent.



canuck brian said:


> BUT - that being said, that's some nice clean work - no gaps, nice wood choice.



Thanks, I have been working very slow on this one, but it's coming very good. Hope it turns ok.


----------



## Jongpil Yun (Dec 23, 2007)

The cancharana top is going to be fucking killer. According to some places on the internet, it's about as hard and dense as hard maple, which is a good thing IMO.


----------



## skinhead (Dec 23, 2007)

Jongpil Yun said:


> The cancharana top is going to be fucking killer. According to some places on the internet, it's about as hard and dense as hard maple, which is a good thing IMO.



It's a very dense wood, and is similar (color and tonality) to the mahogany.


----------



## Apophis (Dec 23, 2007)

finally, we have to wait so long.....

looks nice


----------



## skinhead (Dec 23, 2007)

Apophis said:


> finally, we have to wait so long.....
> 
> looks nice



Yeah, I want to finish it.

Also my other building it's very advanced. I have the body, without the cavities, the neck with the trussrod channel and the fretboard.


----------



## ibznorange (Dec 24, 2007)

thuya burl is pure sex on a top. dude, spalted maple is fucking horrible to finish. its just not worth the headache man. it looks cool, but unless you fucking love it, go with something else


----------



## skinhead (Dec 24, 2007)

ibznorange said:


> thuya burl is pure sex on a top. dude, spalted maple is fucking horrible to finish. its just not worth the headache man. it looks cool, but unless you fucking love it, go with something else



I'm going with cancharana wings only, no tops


----------



## ibznorange (Dec 24, 2007)

ohh. well whatever man, thats still gonna look hot.


----------



## skinhead (Dec 24, 2007)

I'm thinking on what to do, if put the maple burl or not. I will think it this night when all the kids are openin their presents


----------



## Apophis (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## skinhead (Mar 12, 2008)

I'm very bussy, but I started to work again on it.

Udpate 

Da neckthru


























The neckthru with the wings, not glued











Black thin wood, they'll go between the wings and the neckthru.






And the awesome purpleheart fretboard


























I want to finish it soon


----------



## playstopause (Mar 12, 2008)

I bet you can't wait to see this one finished. That purpleheart fretboard is going to rule. It's going to be unique.


----------



## msherman (Mar 12, 2008)

Are those cigs in those blue boxes with the chick on it?


----------



## Desecrated (Mar 12, 2008)

Wood!


----------



## Randy (Mar 13, 2008)

Looks great, Frank!


----------



## Apophis (Mar 13, 2008)

Looks nice, keep us updated


----------



## skinhead (Mar 13, 2008)

Thank guys, I'll update when I have something new.



msherman said:


> Are those cigs in those blue boxes with the chick on it?



They are pills, don't know what they do, but they were free samples


----------



## yevetz (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## msherman (Mar 13, 2008)

skinhead said:


> Thank guys, I'll update when I have something new.
> 
> 
> 
> They are pills, don't know what they do, but they were free samples



I am assuming they are Boner pills, based on that packaging


----------



## JimboTheHobo (Mar 13, 2008)

can't wait to see when it's done
good work dude!


----------



## skinhead (Mar 13, 2008)

msherman said:


> I am assuming they are Boner pills, based on that packaging



Ok, I love to use viagra 



Strike07 said:


> can't wait to see when it's done
> good work dude!



Thanks man.


----------



## Luan (Mar 13, 2008)

eh loco entrega la viola


----------



## skinhead (Mar 13, 2008)

Luan said:


> eh loco entrega la viola



Parece que te voy a tener que ir a buscar a tu casa para que vengas a casa a tocar, putaso!

A ver si nos encontramos un dia. Sale alto picstory  Pegue camara para ese momento jajaja


----------



## Luan (Mar 13, 2008)

jaajjajaja


----------



## Ruins (Mar 13, 2008)

looks great so far i love your work man!
what about the death kelly though?
how many guitars do you build at once any way ?


----------



## skinhead (Mar 13, 2008)

Ruins said:


> looks great so far i love your work man!
> what about the death kelly though?
> how many guitars do you build at once any way ?





The death kelly is going very well. I have the fretboard also, I have to do some more work on the guitar also.


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 14, 2008)

Necesitas terminar este proyecto Frank!  Me gusta corazón púrpura!  Va a ser muy bien cuando esta listo.  Eres un hombre muy chistoso! jeje  Aye, mi español es un poquito oxidado!


----------



## blackgecko (Mar 15, 2008)

killer axe men, puta lastima que estas hasta el otro chingado lado del continente


----------



## skinhead (Mar 15, 2008)

Matt, your spanish is ok, I get it 

Mejicano, tengo pensado hacer otra RG8, bolt on, para venderla, asi que estas anotado en la lista de posibles compradores


----------

